# Latest Wedding Cake



## athomebleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, here is my latest labor of love. (I make wedding cakes for friends and family and only ask to be reimbursed for materials cost.) It was interesting because the wedding was in Oklahoma City and I live in Fort Worth. I transported the filled, un-iced tiers, and all my frosting and equipment to a friends place on Thursday. Then spent ALL day Friday decorating. Saturday evening I delivered and assembled at the wedding site about 30 miles away.

The cake was chocolate with roasted almond chocolate buttercream filling. The icing was white chocolate buttercream and was decorated with white modeling chocolate, pearl sparkling sugar, edible pearls, and fresh flowers. The tiers 6", 9", 12", 16", 18", 24", and served more than 350.

The only disappointment was that there was no nice down-lighting to catch the sparkle of the sugar.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

That's a really gorgeous cake and it sounds tasty too.  I never heard of that kind of sugar.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

AtHomeBleu,

That is a very elegant looking cake and you should be so proud of yourself. What a generous heart you have to do all that work. Was your top tier pearled with royal or molded fondant ?

Thank you so much for sharing and for giving us the details.

Petals.


----------



## athomebleu (Dec 1, 2011)

It's just decorating sugar I bought at a craft store. There are several fun colors.


----------



## athomebleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you both! I bought the pearls from a cake supply store so I'm not sure. They were VERY crunchy and definitely more for looks than eating enjoyment, although the kids loved them!


----------



## ashegoe (Feb 3, 2012)

I too do cakes for family and friends only. I have no training other than Youtube and Google searches and am still learning along the way. I have been researching forever online on how to get a wedding cake with all those beads on the tops and dripping a little down the sides of each tier. How the heck did you do that with out disrupting the icing? This request for a cake i need to make literally looks like a plain circle tiered buttercream covered cake and someone took a bucket of sugar pearls and poured it over the top of the cake and what stuck to the tops of each tier and dripped part way down the sides is how it was ment to look. please help if possible. there is no way I can sit there and hand place each of those beads in place.


----------



## athomebleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks ashegoe. I think I would have to see exactly how the "drips" look. My sides are covered solidly except for where the candy clay is, and it isn't sticky so the beads wouldn't stay on it. That being said, you could cut wax or parchment paper to cover the frosting areas where you do not want the beads. This would work if the frosting was cold enough to be undisturbed by the paper, but still able to push beads into. Does the picture definitely show the cake as completely frosted with icing? If fondant was used then a different method would be needed. Keep me posted, and maybe others would have some ideas.


----------



## jenks377 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow good job! Your cake looks beautiful!  I am not the biggest fan of chocolate cake but that roasted almond chocolate buttercream filling sounds delicious.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Lovely work and that almond chocolate buttercream sounds mouth watering.  Great job!


----------

